# Somebody suggest a good place to buy graphics cards in Chennai



## flamereaper (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi,
So for some reason graphic cards are very expensive in chennai. I have checked a few ritchie street shops. Hers what i found

Saphire 6850 
Delta Eectronics -11600
TheITdept - 11510
Other ritchie street shops - 11000

Sapphire 6870
Delta Eectronics -15350
TheITdept - 14385
Other ritchie street shops - 14000

Lynx India Prices
sapphire 6850 - 9230
sapphire 6870 - 11720
sapphire 6950 - 13666 

Somebody tell me a place where i can buy at prices atleast close to lynx india. I cant purchase them online


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

SAMTA INFOTECH, ritchie st, chennai


----------



## flamereaper (Mar 20, 2011)

Any idea of the price of the above mentioned cards in Samtha?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

i have no idea about the recent prices there....
Y cant u buy online...?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2011)

@mailme.manju

U know samtha infotech? Nice man, i bought there regularly when i was in Chennai.

@OP
Try deltapage, much cheaper than anyone in ritchie st. Also call itdepot and enquire prices. Try to bargain, and once you got the right price go and get you GFX card, it is in Anna nagar, Villivakkam also in some place IIRC.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> @mailme.manju
> 
> U know samtha infotech? Nice man, i bought there regularly when i was in Chennai.
> 
> ...



Yep, AFAIK i,ve bought approx ~200K worth products there....
The prices were always cheaper at SAMTA than any other shops...

In ITdepot u can bargain a lot... I got Gamma for 1.9K there....


----------



## flamereaper (Mar 20, 2011)

> Y cant u buy online...?



Coz my dad is still old fashioned, doesnt trust the internet 

A 6950 in lynx is cheaper than a 6870 in chennai , which is sad really.



> Also call itdepot and enquire prices. Try to bargain, and once you got the right price go and get you GFX card, it is in Anna nagar, Villivakkam also in some place IIRC



can you bargain in IT depot? I tried but the guy wouldn't budge. He kept on saying that he could not reduce the price mentioned in the internet


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

In phone u cant... go there in person....


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

flamereaper said:


> Hi,
> So for some reason graphic cards are very expensive in chennai. I have checked a few ritchie street shops. Hers what i found
> 
> Saphire 6850
> ...





flamereaper said:


> A 6950 in lynx is cheaper than a 6870 in chennai , which is sad really.



if online, first check the price (or call) at SMC. Lynx prices are excluding tax & carry charge. add them & total price will increase by 1-1.2k.

SMC's price include tax & they offer cheaper courier.


----------



## flamereaper (Mar 27, 2011)

> In ITdepot u can bargain a lot... I got Gamma for 1.9K there



Sorry for the late respnose but in which branch exactly did yo gt it for 1.9k, coz i want to buy the gamma too


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 27, 2011)

well you can get a 6950 including shipping and taxes from here for 14.3k -
.:: Yantra Online ::.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 27, 2011)

flamereaper said:


> Sorry for the late respnose but in which branch exactly did yo gt it for 1.9k, coz i want to buy the gamma too



i called anna nagar branch, they said gamma was avail at valasaravakkam for Rs.1950... 
Also they asked if i needed they could ship to my home with extra 50 bucks...
I Went there in person, & got for Rs.1935


----------



## flamereaper (Mar 27, 2011)

ok guys thanks for the replies

14.3k is an amazing price for the 6950, but since i cant buy online i guess i have to get the msi twon frozr gtx 560 for 14.6k from theitdepot.
if you look at it msi products are cheap in itdepot, even cheaper than deltapage

6850 - 9.9k
gtx 560 - 14.6k

maybe i can bargain and get it a few hundreds cheaper


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 27, 2011)

^^All the best!


----------

